
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
aug-riedinger
SEEKING WORK - Paris or Remote

Fullstack web dev experienced in building startup products. Good UX
comprehension and lean methodologies.

I work with Rails, NodeJS and many front-end technologies, my favorite
currently being React.

More info and contact on my portfolio: [http://www.augustin-
riedinger.fr](http://www.augustin-riedinger.fr)

------
lazukars
SEEKING WORK - Cleveland, OH and/or Remote

Sr. Front End Developer

\- Skills: HTML5, Atomic Web Design, JS, CSS, BEM, Node.js, Gulp, Postcss,
Siteleaf.

\- Interests: Currently interested in developing the Front End Code for
clients.

\- Rate: $65/hr.

\- Availability: 10-15 hours per week.

\- Willing to learn: We, as developers can't all know every framework :). But
I'm always excited to pick up a new skill-set.

\- Past Clients: I've worked for small clients, like Taylor-Studio, and also
larger Fortune 500 Clients like Sherwin-Williams.

\------------------

\- Portfolio: [http://ryan.inventive.io](http://ryan.inventive.io)

\- Latest Work: [http://www.taylor-studio.com/](http://www.taylor-studio.com/)

\- Resume: [http://ryanlazuka.com](http://ryanlazuka.com)

\- email: lazukars (at) gmail.com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 8+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass Platforms:
Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs,JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty,Sails.js,Laravel

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs) email for demo

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
amaramrahul
SEEKING WORK - Hyderabad, Bangalore or Remote

Resume: [http://rahul.amaram.name/resume](http://rahul.amaram.name/resume)
LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/rahulamaram](http://www.linkedin.com/in/rahulamaram)

An active blogger and a free software adherent, I have a keen interest in
Systems and Application Development. I contribute regularly to free software
by writing technical articles, submitting patches and handling Debian package
maintenance. I am particularly interested in handling problems of scale,
especially designing horizontally scalable systems that will help provide a
robust platform for building great products. My latest stint was at Vizury, a
startup in the advertising domain, where I lead the RTB platform pipeline and
helped build scalable systems by leveraging cloud computing.

(Expertise 1) Software Architecture & Backend Development

1\. Designing Horizontally scalable systems (my earlier product handled about
2,00,000 reqs/sec) 2\. Building extremely low latency applications (avg.
response time < 10 ms) 3\. Multi-layered distributed caching systems 4\. Cloud
Computing 5\. SOA & Restful APIs

(Expertise 2) DevOps

1\. AWS Security (VPN, Firewall, NACLs & Security Groups, VPC, Role-based
credentials) 2\. Continuous Integration Systems (ex. Jenkins) 3\. Packaging &
Release Management 4\. Setting up dev, test & production environments 5\.
Monitoring & Alerting 6\. Configuration Management

------
scrump3y
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Cluj-Napoca, Romania)

We’re a two-man team good with pretty much anything JavaScript (node,
phonegap, angular, etc.) and all-round front-end work.

Also good with design (graphic, ui), dbs (mongo, couch), project management,
testing or front-end ops.

Lots of experience with building single-page apps - both the back-end Node
APIs and client-side apps with Angular or other frameworks.

You can contact us at: contact at buiac.com.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
cprayingmantis
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Wilmington NC, or remote

Full stack developer here with an unnatural but healthy love for data
visualizations(D3, cubism, Crossfilter) and big data sets. I also have
experience with the following(in order from most comfortable with to least):

    
    
      *Javascript
        Client Side (Angular, Vue.js, D3.js)
        Server Side (Node.js(MEAN stack))
      *PHP(Laravel, Cake, etc) 
      *Java(Spring) 
      *Python(Flask)
    

Also have experience with Apache Storm, Mongodb, and general data analysis.

Full resume available here:
[http://www.indeed.com/me/ChrisManess](http://www.indeed.com/me/ChrisManess)

 _Available 10-15 hours weekly_

 _Trying to make a few extra bucks to pay for the honeymoon with my soon to be
wife in June ;)_

Hope to hear from you soon!

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK -- REMOTE (digital nomad west coast US)

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? My
experience will help you define your business needs, and come up with the
right solution to fit your requirements. I'm a product-oriented developer with
extensive experience of all steps getting a product from concept and design
through release.

If you're looking for someone that can deliver an app for both iOS and
Android, them please contact me.

Full-Stack Developer. Front end development in responsive HTML5, CSS3 and
Javascript, and RESTful APIs built with PHP /Slim framework or Node.js /
Express on the server. Emphasis on a strong design to build projects that are
attractive and easy to use. Familiar with several frameworks such as Angular,
Ionic, Framework7 and React. Hybrid Mobile App Specialist in iOS and Android
apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work beautifully on different screen
sizes and devices. 20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years
freelance

app website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[http://github.com/jimbergman](http://github.com/jimbergman)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jim at jimbergman.net or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK

    
    
         Location: SF
         Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
         Willing to relocate: maybe
         Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
         programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby,django, cassandra, python, machine learning
         android, django
         Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply. I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android
app (java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django
(python). I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API.
There's also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python.
It vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting
representation; the result is that similar questions get grouped together so
more people can get answers to their questions. Then there's my Ruby/Grape
activity stream server. It creates feeds based on whatever objects you create
in the system. I wanted to learn Ruby so this is the project I've started to
do just that! I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like
sustaining, or anything you have in mind.

------
betatim
SEEKING WORK - Geneva or Remote

I consult on machine-learning, statistics and software development. I help
companies make data driven decisions by taking advantage of the data they
have, building predictive models with that data, integrating expert knowledge,
solving computational challenges and interpreting the results.

Background: Tim has a PhD in Physics and several years experience as a post-
doc working at CERN. My PhD research focussed on analysing large amounts of
data using advanced statistical methods and machine-learning techniques. As a
research fellow at CERN and EPFL I created and lead software teams responsible
for designing the upgrade of the LHCb experiment. I value clear communication
and often find myself interpreting between different groups of experts. I
contribute to several open source projects which form the scientific python
stack. I created a successful training program for scientists which
dramatically reduces the on boarding time for new members of the
collaboration.

Contact me for a free consultation.

Keywords: python, c++, scikit-learn, ROOT, jupyter

Web: [https://betatim.github.io](https://betatim.github.io) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/betatim](https://twitter.com/betatim)

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

My name is Luke and I'm a full-stack developer with 15 years experience,
specialising in JavaScript applications using React, Angular and Backbone and
backend applications using Rails and Go with PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis
as the datastore(s).

For the past five years I've been running my consulting company through which
with the help of my team we have delivered many projects - see my website for
a selection at [http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/),
though please contact me with a description of your project and I will be able
to show you more relevant work.

Currently I am available for either solo work or as part of a two man team
with my dev partner who is also full-stack with similar skills and has good
CSS, design and UX abilities.

I am best suited to medium sized companies who want to move fast while also
requiring high quality development to a fixed deadline. My background in open
source has taught me that sloppy application architecture is not acceptable.

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/lukesaunderslondon)

[http://sketchconsulting.com/](http://sketchconsulting.com/)

luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
sirn
SEEKING WORK / Bangkok, Thailand / Remote (UTC+0700)

I'm a web developer native to Bangkok, Thailand with experience in Python
(Pyramid, Flask, Twisted), Ruby (Rails, Sinatra) and other web-related
technologies. I also do Clojure and have strong interest in Erlang and
Haskell. I can also manage FreeBSD and Linux servers (with strong preference
toward FreeBSD). I'm currently working as a developer in a fintech startup in
Thailand. Part of my reason for looking for freelance work is that I love
doing things I have never done before, and want to extend my skills to the
field I am not already familiar with.

Before joining the current company, I used to work in an outsource company
that mainly subcontracted for startups. My previous work includes: building a
simple CMS, building time-based ACL management system, building schedule
management system (office hours), building WYSIWYG editor from scratch,
building gamification system where user is given access according to their
contribution, building a FIX server/client with Node.js, and few others.

My rate is $50 / hour and will be available 10-15 hours per week. I can speak
Thai, English and Japanese.

GitHub: [https://github.com/sirn](https://github.com/sirn) and
[https://github.com/pxfs](https://github.com/pxfs)

Profile: [http://grid.in.th/](http://grid.in.th/)

Contact: sirn@ogsite.net

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York/Brooklyn, NY or remote

I'm a full stack web developer with over five years of experience turning
ideas into production apps. My clients have been startups, agencies, big
companies and non-profits, examples include the New York Times, Cleversafe,
Planted and Charitybuzz. I prefer writing Ruby and using Rails on the server
side but I have also built apps using Ruby with Sinatra and Python with Django
or Flask and node.js with Express. I prefer Angular.js for client side apps,
though I have also used Ember.js. I'm a good communicator and one of my
favorite recent professional experiences was tutoring a beginner programmer in
web development (now he's a fulltime dev). In addition to development I also
do UX design.

Recent projects include: A custom CMS built with Rails for the New York Times
Conferences series, UX and Django app for scheduling test suite runs at
Cleversafe, a Sinatra + clientside JS application for an international study
abroad non-profit.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume:
[http://andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

More info: [http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

Email: hello@andrewritchie.info

------
bunshar
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Part-Time/ lives as digital Nomad / In Minneapolis
from next week

    
    
       * Some challenging problems that need to be solved 
       * Preferably REACT + NODE.JS, with Redux / immutability because I am loving it.
       * Lead complex projects in node, php & jQuery, React,Chrome extension.
       * Rate is $90/hr for full-time engagements
       * Prefer engagements at at fixed price point & schedule.
       * 15+ year experience working as architect, team lead & founder in 2 SAAS.
    

CURRENTLY

    
    
       * I am writing an e-book on Learning React, Redux & Immutability.
       * Taking a jQuery team upto speed with React development to convert their SPA. 
       * Roaming the world as Digital Nomad
    

WE CAN BE A GREAT FIT IF

    
    
       * You have anything that's really challenging and needs an expert hand
       * You are thinking / doing  React based SPA's, with Redux & Immutability.
       * You have understanding of jQuery based stuff and need to jump to React 
       * You need an MVP made with React frontend and nodejs or firebase backend
    

Get in touch if you need to talk about your SAAS to someone who has
experienced it or need any inputs on product, team or culture.

I would be happy to talk just to get to know at bunshar at gmail.

------
mattnewport
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

I'm a C++ expert with over 15 years professional experience in the games
industry (EA, THQ, several smaller independent developers). I have extensive
realtime 3D graphics experience as well as expertise in optimization,
debugging and console development.

I'm currently working on a Virtual Reality project as I see massive potential
for VR over the next few years but I'm interested in remote contracting
opportunities up to 50% of my time, particularly in the VR space.

I have experience working on many different platforms and in teams ranging in
size from small indie projects to AAA game teams with 100s of members. My
background is game development but my expertise in C++, optimization and 3D
and GPGPU programming are relevant to a number of non-games applications.

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport)

Game Credits:
[http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,14...](http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,145715/)

Github: [https://github.com/mattnewport](https://github.com/mattnewport)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport)

Email: matt@mattnewport.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Reliable, scalable services.

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular job, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I can help you build a back end for your new web or mobile app, or architect a
scalable platform to power it.

Previous work:

\- School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

\- Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

\- High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations.
(FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

\- Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

\- Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to
interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

\- Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and
virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

\- Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS,
Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Digital Nomad (currently in Germany) - REMOTE, also would
travel

Hey, my name is Sebastian and I've been a freelance web developer for 6+
years. For the past 3 years I've been a digital nomad traveling through
Europe. Currently I reside in Germany. My current area of work includes
everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * Vanilla JS, jQuery, Zepto
      * Backbone, Underscore, Vue.js
      * Mustache, Handlebars
      * Stylus, LESS
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower, Yeoman
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
      * Express, Koa, Hapi
      * Socket.io, Websockets
      * MongoDB, Redis
      * Git, Git Flow, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com)). I
attended multiple hackathons (NodeKnockout, RailsRumble, StaticShowdown) - I
finished 3rd at NodeKnockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun. My recent
project is about the new WebMIDI API (+HTML5 Audio):
[http://midi.space](http://midi.space) (started with my Yeoman Generator:
[https://github.com/mustardamus/generator-
grail](https://github.com/mustardamus/generator-grail))

Check out more of my stuff at [http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus). You can find
my mail address in my profile.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK New York, NY or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me)
([http://reveal.me/)](http://reveal.me/\)))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, New
York, Brooklyn, NY, remote, beacon, iBeacon.

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK Vancouver or remote

My partner and I build three types of apps for companies:

1\. SaaS apps

2\. Internal apps (workflow automation, team communication, etc)

3\. Web apps to generate leads for your company (think
[https://website.grader.com](https://website.grader.com))

We've been building apps online for 25+ years combined for companies like
ESPN, MySpace, and Predictable Revenue.

We focus on helping you get a good business outcome. We've both built and run
profitable SaaS apps so you're getting business partners who happen to be able
to code.

Some recent work:

1\. Most recently we helped take Chimp.net from zero to $85M in revenue. We
also created a mini-product on Chimp to generate a 25% increase in traffic.

2\. We're helping Predictable Revenue grow their B2B SaaS app.

We're both "product engineers" \- we focus on building a great product. We can
do customer development, etc, if you need us to. We use Ruby on Rails,
Postgres/MySQL, jQuery, are exploring React on a couple of projects, write
automated tests, and know how to ship quality software.

We're based in Vancouver, but work with companies around the world.

Email: reemer+hn@gmail.com

Keywords: development, product, UX, Vancouver, Canada, remote, rails, react,
ruby on rails

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK Based South/ South-West / Midlands On-site | Remote
Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience in the industry

• Team Management / Technical Director / Project delivery specialist on large
projects.

• Experienced Remote Worker, excellent communicator

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

• Front end skills: HTML5,JS,CSS - Experienced in supporting modern / legacy
browsers

• Back end: PHP Specialist, Composer, Symfony, Silex, Doctrine, Laravel + much
more

• Databases: MySQL, SQLite, Postgres, NoSQL

• Experience with Backbone, EmberJS, Cordova, NodeJS, Ruby / Rails

• Excellent production deployment experience with Linux, Scalability, Docker

• Plenty of experience on security-focussed projects, PCI compliance, multi-
million + e-commerce projects.

• Plus experienced Open-Source contributor, core-team for Bolt CMS.

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have time available in late
February and March but this may vary over time.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

Website: [http://rossriley.co.uk](http://rossriley.co.uk)

------
nambante
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Scala, Clojure, C#, Rust;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Haskell, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

I'm up for fixed-price jobs as well as permanent or long-term remote ones
which are more preferable.

My average hourly rate is $30, but it might vary depending on the volume of
work you have.

When emailing me, please provide the details of what you need to implement,
your approximate budget and deadline.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
bkhinshaw
SEEKING WORK - Riverside, CA (REMOTE)

Junior Developer

\- Languages: C++, x86 Assembly(MASM), Java, Python, Javascript

\- Currently learning/interested in .NET (C#) and Android dev.

\- Hourly rate $45/hr.

\- Understanding of OOP fundamentals, discrete math, and basic data
structures/algorithms.

\- Can do HTML/CSS, as well as work with Front-end frameworks such as
Angular/Polymer/React.

\- Experience building back-ends in Node.js and Django.

\- Willing to learn, looking for contract part-time remote work.

\- Former professional experience in software QA.

\------------------

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw)

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bioid](https://github.com/bioid)

\- email: bkhinshaw (at) gmail.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Remind, Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket
Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare
time, I fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through the end of February, but
I'm always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK. Remote front-end specialist.

Front-end specialist with 6+ years of experience, currently focused on all
things JavaScript and a full-stack Node.js developer.

I enjoy writing code in small modules. I love working with ES6, architecting
Angular and Backbone apps, and helping out with React and performance. I'm a
prolific open-source developer and I've published hundreds of small modules.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina (GMT -3)

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, (Angular, Backbone, React, Open-Source
Modules, etc), CSS, all things web

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [https://ponyfoo.com](https://ponyfoo.com)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

JavaScript Application Design (a book I wrote):
[https://ponyfoo.com/books/javascript-application-
design](https://ponyfoo.com/books/javascript-application-design)

You can reach me at hire@ponyfoo.com

------
DrMonkey
=====================

SEEKING WORK - Paris or Remote

=====================

iOS engineer with 5 years of experience helping startups building great apps
(Objective-C & Swift).

Keen eye for good design, backend and big data knowledge.

Here are some of the most interesting projects I've worked on:

• Ciné-Loisirs (iOS), a social network to discover and share your favorite
movies.

From the first line of code to App of the Week on the App Store and 500,000+
downloads.

[http://bit.ly/1KSDvlX](http://bit.ly/1KSDvlX)

• FnacPLAY (iOS & OS X), a premium digital video store for Fnac.

[http://bit.ly/1JTZr5k](http://bit.ly/1JTZr5k)

• Warner Bros. VOD (iOS), enabling companies to offer on demand movies to
their customers.

[http://bit.ly/1PuqMeG](http://bit.ly/1PuqMeG)

• Fuzzie (iOS), a new way to gif friends and family.

[http://fuzzie.com.sg](http://fuzzie.com.sg)

\---

Get in touch via my portfolio ([http://bit.ly/1UE2Oh0](http://bit.ly/1UE2Oh0))
or email (see below).

Available full-time.

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1PN9Bke](http://bit.ly/1PN9Bke)

Email: contact[at]maximebornemann[dot]com

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/MBornemann](http://twitter.com/MBornemann)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Consultancy, London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES. I
MEAN IT.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, dev projects of my own - you name it I've done it. For larger
organisations I've even led whole infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2016@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
robgering
SEEKING WORK - Oklahoma City & REMOTE (preferred)

I’m a disciplined programmer and technical consultant with years of
experience. Code I’ve written runs in production on thousands of websites. I’m
looking for new freelance clients and have about 10 hours per week of open
availability.

I can help you with the following:

– Full-stack web engineering: I can improve any part of your web app, from
deployment all the way up to the front-end. I really enjoy using Ruby, Rails,
CoffeeScript, and SCSS. I’ve also written a minor amount of Clojure (which I
loved) and enough vanilla JavaScript for one lifetime.

– Business problems: Sometimes finding the path to growth requires new
perspectives.

I think new frameworks, languages, and technologies are awesome, but what’s
even better is writing code right now that solves real-world business
problems. If this sounds like a description of someone you’d like to work
with, get in touch!

(Also, if you live in the OKC area: I’m always down for a round of disc golf.)

Contact: [http://spacesuit.co](http://spacesuit.co)

------
up_and_up
<<<<<<<>>>>>>> FEATLABS.COM <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps with React, Backbone or your choice

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Twilio/SMS

* Postgres, Mysql, MongoDB Administration, AWS etc

* MVP/prototypes - Innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

<<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

------
ChrisChurch
\- Innovative marketing strategist specializing in social media, digital,
online, email, and content marketing.

\- Writer, blogger, & copywriter.

\- Freelancing roles have included, blogging, writing, social media
marketing/management, design, and research.

\- Available full-time, remote immediately.

\- Remote work is $20/hr.

Email me anytime to discuss your project needs.

\---------------------------------

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrishchurch](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrishchurch)

Portfolio: [https://sumry.me/cchurch](https://sumry.me/cchurch)

Digital CV:
[http://visualcv.com/christopherchurch](http://visualcv.com/christopherchurch)

Writing Portfolio:
[https://christopherchurch.contently.com](https://christopherchurch.contently.com)

email: ChristopherHChurch [at] gmail dot com

phone: (703)-615-6716

Christopher Church

------
avargas
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) - Full-Stack Developer Github:
[http://github.com/avargas](http://github.com/avargas) Email:
angelo@nivler.com Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/angelovargas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/angelovargas)
Technologies: NodeJS, PHP, Python, Lua, AngularJS and more.

I have about 9 years of professional experience, working as a fulltime
freelancer for the last 3. Most of my experience has been in Internet
Marketing. My last client hired me to build a platform for purchasing traffic
from multiple sources (Adwords, Taboola, Gemini) and handling massive amounts
of data to help auto optimize media buying. I've also dealt with random
problems, like having to write Lua inside Nginx in order to do real-time bot
detection alongside ZeroMQ for offsite processing at massive scale. I love to
solve problems.

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
matt_o
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: GMT+1 (US expat, traveling)

Python Developer / DevOps

Hi!

I have 3 years of mixed Python (Django/scripting), Ruby on Rails, and DevOps
experience. Throughout this time I've built web apps (back and front-end),
efficient APIs, deployment pipelines, lots of infrastructure and automation
(Saltstack, bash, Vagrant, AWS, etc.), and serviced ailing systems and
deployments.

I can build a project solo or as part of a team. I'm also interested in
working with legacy code.

If you think we could work together on a project, let me know!

Contact: matt+hn at mattscodecave.com More info:
[http://mattscodecave.com/hire-me.html](http://mattscodecave.com/hire-me.html)
Github: [http://github.com/sirMackk](http://github.com/sirMackk)

Tags: Python, Django, Postgresql, Devops, ELK, Saltstack, Debian, Nginx,
Ubuntu, AWS, Ruby (on Rails), Elixir.

------
ClifReeder
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington DC and remote

I'm a software engineer specializing in designing and building stable,
scalable consumer-facing websites and refactoring large codebases. Currently,
I'm helping clients with dev ops problems like setting up web apps to scale
for 10x more traffic, profiling/optimizing slow code paths, and building
analytics pipelines with AWS.

Before that, I was a principal engineer at Vox Media, and worked on some
notable projects:

\- Simultaneously upgraded their 81k LOC monolith to Ruby 2.1 and Rails 3.2
with no downtime [http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-
ruby...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2014/5/29/5759244/vox-media-ruby-rails-
upgrade-chorus)

\- Built a live blog for The Verge that handles 1.2 million uniques during
iPhone events [http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-
sy...](http://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-syllabus-vox-
medias-s3-powered-liveblog-platform)

\- Converted all image processing to Thumbor
([https://github.com/thumbor](https://github.com/thumbor)), and scaled it to
resize 1.3 million images a day

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Golang, Python/Django, AWS, Redis, MySQL/PostgreSQL,
Chef, StatsD, Varnish, ElasticSearch, WebPageTest Github:
[https://github.com/clifff](https://github.com/clifff) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clifreeder)
Blog: [https://clifff.com](https://clifff.com)

clifreeder@gmail.com

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK – Remote

Specialization: Full-stask Web and mobile development.

Python (Django, Flask), Javascript (AngularJS, Meteor, jQuery, etc.),
Coffeescript, MongoDB, Swift.

Based in EU, Lithuania. UTC +2

A senior software engineer who is always concerned about the user experience
and the quality of software. Focused on developing high-end web and mobile
applications. A technology fan and a perfectionist by nature.

A self-motivated team player who is keen to take on additional
responsibilities and meet the challenge. Good at hiring and managing
geographically distributed teams of developers. Effective in working under
pressure with tight deadlines.

The CV is accessible at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov](http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
rrrrrraul
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, California, USA

Remote: Yes - Freelancer

iOS developer, mainly in objective-c; have been steadily adding Swift in to
the mix. Majority of apps developed were enterprise apps. That being said, I
do have a personal project on the AppStore :
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cryptocoin/id882579377?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cryptocoin/id882579377?mt=8)

As of recent, I have began working with MeteorJS. I built this to scratch my
own itch - [http://highbetastocks.com](http://highbetastocks.com)

I also have experience developing finite-difference code for computational
aerodynamic applications & heat-transfer analysis. Scientific computing done
in Matlab.

Academic background : BS Mechanical Engr, BS Aerospace Engr & MS Aerospace
Engr.

contact me : dev@raulmartinez.io

------
lhnz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (London, UK)

GitHub: [http://github.com/sebinsua](http://github.com/sebinsua)

Email: me@sebinsua.com

* * *

Two things...

    
    
      - If you're just browsing and you run a business, drop me an
        email, I'd love to figure out ways to add value to your business.
    
      - If you have an idea already I work with most technologies
        and can quickly build an MVP/prototype from scratch or
        get up-to-speed to contribute on a currently-running project.
    

* * *

I'm an experienced full-stack developer.

I've worked in the following technologies on the server-side (Node, Rust,
Postgres, Python, Neo4j), and on the client-side (JavaScript, React, Swift,
etc.) However, I can probably pick up any language or tool that you're already
using, so if I haven't mentioned it, just ask.

Don't hesitate to get in touch if you think I can help you in any way!

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred)

I'm a generalist developer with two decades of experience. I also have a
background in biosciences and have worked for advertising agencies, research
labs, and the chemicals industry.

My primary interest is in creating MVPs, but I also do maintenance,
refactoring, and bugfixing work.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, Lua, Ruby, Java, C

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir

Rails since 2005

more then 20 years of experience from Linux kernel drivers to web apps

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
iGenio
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance iOs Developer, skilled With Objective-C and the new Swift. Available
18 hours/week, €40/hours.You can contact me at baglieri.eugenio@gmail.com,
FIY: [https://github.com/eugeniobaglieri](https://github.com/eugeniobaglieri)

------
mbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, Ca - Remote work, as well as in person meetings
in major US cities.

JavaScript developer. Expert in mobile web.
[http://psd2rwd.com](http://psd2rwd.com) is my bread and butter: Agency
designed Photoshop files developed into front-end code, mobile/desktop
responsive and QA tested on all major devices/browsers.

Front-end web developer and UX designer, working with Node.JS.

Willing/able to meet and greet in person in any major US city.

Hungry. Hard-working. Admittedly foolish.

[https://github.com/cleverbaker/psd2rwd/commits/master](https://github.com/cleverbaker/psd2rwd/commits/master)

[https://twitter.com/mibake](https://twitter.com/mibake)

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iPhone / iPad, Android, Apple TV & Apple watch apps. Also API's and web stuff
if you like! I'm a generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly
specialise in iOS & Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if
required - and the website too, why not.

Recent work has included a cross-platform white label app and backend serving
over a thousand individual apps & counting, a tablet app (iPad & Android) for
overseas college students to browse matching courses/view media from
prospective universities, an automotive social network app for iOS & Android.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, React Native, Codeigniter, Laravel,
HTML, CSS, node, Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US)

I am a senior full-stack Java developer and DevOps/infrastructure engineer. I
can help you with:

    
    
      * Understanding your goals and translating them to a technical solution
      * Prototyping/MVP
      * Full-stack development work
      * Improving your development tools
      * Setting up continuous integration and deployment
      * Automated testing
      * DevOps and automating your infrastructure
    

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Chef, Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com.

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK - Milan, Italy - Remote

Highly scalable, distributed system.

If your startup is start to growing maybe a little too fast and you are
worried that your infrastructure is not going to cut it any more, you start to
experiencing downtime or your latency is growing, maybe is a good idea to
don't screw it up now, we should talk.

If you need to develop an highly concurrent, fault tolerant and highly
scalable system, is a good idea to don't waste all the budget trying to learn
how such system need to be designed, we should talk.

I usually set up a virtual meeting to understand your problem, I will share
with you what I believe are the best steps to take, all free of charge.

Finally, if and only if you want to keep collaborating I will provide a quote
for my work.

Contact on profile.

------
m38bombay
SEEKING WORK/ Mumbai, India (UTC+5:30)/ Remote, Onsite if you can arrange it.

Web Application developer. Currently working on Ruby on Rails. I have 2 Ruby
on Rails projects under my belt - full stack applications targeted at the
Market Research industry. Prior to that I've worked on
Node/Express/Postgresql. I also have extensive experience in C++ and have done
one large project in Android /native Java.

My current rate is USD 25 per hour, but if you have a month's work I can do it
for USD 3000/\- per month, fixed cost - I am a bit desperate for some cash
over the next 2-3 months and yes that is why my rate is a bit low.

Email : hn_bombay_2016@yahoo.com

------
hellojen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - UX/UI/Visual Designer & UI Developer

Design: Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, InVision, Keynote, Litmus
Fluent in: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Middleman,
Git, Wordpress, and Marketo

==========

I specialize in creating beautiful, clean, and intuitive designs that
encompass a balance of both form and function.

With over 8 years of experience, I have worked with a variety of clients from
individuals to startups to small businesses to enterprise corporation, like
Oracle.

I am a meticulous problem-solver, do’er, and mother of two who loves food,
KQED, and arts and crafts and can’t help but look at the world with a
designer’s eye.

==========

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/hellojen](http://bit.ly/hellojen)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* Quality control

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
levanigls
SEEKING WORK

Location: Georgia, Remote + Relocation

Frontend developer. 4+ years of experience.

Personal Page:
[http://gulisashvili.github.io/](http://gulisashvili.github.io/)

Email: levan.gulisashvili@gmail.com

Keywords: React.js, Angular.js, Node.js, Fabric.js, Mongodb, Express.js

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK

I am available to work about 15-20 hours per week. I have been doing web
application development in Django for past 5 years. I love to solve problems
which makes life easier for the users.

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Github: [http://github.com/vishalsodani/](http://github.com/vishalsodani/)

Website: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive experience building all sorts
of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot
over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config
management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data
analysis. I also have experience with Golang, React, Clojure, scipy, numpy,
pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details are below. Here're some recent
examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platfo rm where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
sbader
SEEKING WORK - NYC Metro and Remote

I’m a full stack developer, with a strong design sense, that has worked with
small startups and large companies to build iOS, OS X, and web applications. I
have proven experience taking products from idea to launch, as well as
improving existing products.

I have a knack for learning new languages and frameworks, but I’ve worked with
these previously:

\- Objective-C and Swift for iOS and OS X

\- Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), PHP, and Node.js on the server side

\- Javascript, jQuery, Sass, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and Browserify on the
front end

[http://scottbader.org](http://scottbader.org)

[http://github.com/sbader](http://github.com/sbader)

scott@melodyroad.com

------
skardan
SEEKING WORK - Europe (Prague) - Remote

Seasoned software developer. Experience with remote work.

How can I help you? build a prototype, MVP or application, review code or
design, analyze performance and propose optimizations, write critical and
reliable code

\- My values: simple solutions, good design, clean and tested code

\- I enjoy: hard problems, performance optimization, learning

\- Past projects: security, web apps, Linux system development, enterprise ETL
and OLTP database apps

\- Technologies: Clojure & ClojureScript, Datomic, Oracle PL/SQL, Perl, C/C++,
JavaScript, Java, Om, Scheme, Lisp

\- Contact: dan.skarda+hn@gmail.com

[https://cz.linkedin.com/in/danskarda](https://cz.linkedin.com/in/danskarda)

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experience: 4.5 years + 6 months in a startup

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
rahulroy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS.

Available full-time(preferred), part-time.

Résumé/CV(Includes important links like portfolio, social media etc):
[https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Hi! I'm a computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer who is
looking for interesting problems to work on. I've worked on multiple Ruby
applications in my career, and I feel comfortable with Ruby applications.

If given a chance I would love to work on other technologies, as well.
Recently, I've started looking into Elixir and Phoenix Framework.

Feel free to shoot me an email I would love to help out.

------
rooviz
SEEKING WORK

Full stack data developer looking for freelance/remote opportunities. Remote:
Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Full stack Data Developer - Python
(Django, Flask), R, JS (particulary d3.js), Hadoop (Pig, Scalding) Resume/CV:
Portfolio at [http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com) , cv at
[http://rowanv.com/portfolio/resume/](http://rowanv.com/portfolio/resume/) I
build data-oriented end-to-end applications and dashboards, with a focus on
the Python ecosystem. Email: rowan [at] rowanv [dot] com

------
coreymaass
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, part-time/occassional but on-going Location:
Nashville, TN I've built a large WordPress plugin, and am currently creating
paid add-ons. I've had a few sales, and lots of interest. I'm looking for
someone to write and maintain Behat tests for the plugin and add-ons as the
code grows and changes.

I'm also looking for a dev who is interested in revenue sharing to help write
and revise the plugins, but I can't afford to hire you yet :-)

Get in touch through [http://kanbanwp.com](http://kanbanwp.com)

------
Joshen5252
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Google.

Description: I am looking for new SEO and digital marketing work. From
technical onsite SEO to starting a campaign from the scratch, I got you. I can
also write some code, analyze data, create content, and design. Industries:
security, travel, hospitality, e-commerce, science, and more.

site: [http://pullmkt.com](http://pullmkt.com)

Email: josh pullmkt com

------
einstand
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: EU, Hungary

Architecting/Developing/Coding

Primary languages: Java/Scala (Spring Cloud, Akka, Play, Cassandra, Mongo and
many more) but familiarity with all the parts of the full stack (Js, other
scripting languages, etc.). Strong devops skills.

15+ year experiences: Pragmatic enough to find the shortest path to the MVP
but enthusiast enough to maintain the quality.

Github: [http://github.com/elek](http://github.com/elek)

CV/details: [http://anzix.net/elek/cvlk/](http://anzix.net/elek/cvlk/)

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We are a team of engineers, designers, and marketers who love
solving problems and building great products.

\------HOW WE WORK TOGETHER------

Our first priority is to deliver a compelling ROI for every web and mobile
application we build. To do that, we work closely with our clients to
understand their business as if we're truly part of the team.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for two
months (and then deliver an application you had little say in), at Bitmatica
we work with you at every step along the way to deliver a great product.

\------WE’RE GREAT AT------

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- Front-end Web: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, jQuery, Angular, Backbone

\- Back-end Web: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Node.js

\- iOS and Android Development

\- Operations and Scaling: Apache, NGINX, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, various
No-SQL, and more

\- Sales + Marketing Training / Consulting

\------OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID------

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

\------SOME OF OUR RECENT PROJECTS------

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's new homepage and web
application ([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

*Send a message to hello@bitmatica.com to chat more about a project

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, UK and Remote

I'm a Full Stack Developer

* Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Apache/NGINX, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher API

* JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git, Continuous Integration, AWS, S3, CloudFront

* HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

A recent task management app that I'm building with AngularJS, Laravel and
Bootstrap:

[http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks](http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks)

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
ethangj
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Email: ethangj@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethangjones](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethangjones)

\---

I’m a marketing / product consultant with a focus on data and research driven
analysis to help early stage startups find the right idea / prune the wrong
ones.

I’ve consulted with TechStars alums, nonprofits, small businesses, ecommerce
sites and more. Past life cofounded a boutique data-driven marketing agency
and a consumer/social startup.

I can help with customer acquisition, product strategy or even understanding
your startup’s market.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE OR EDINBURGH UK

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google

\- SEO services

\- Productivity improvements: Introducing test suites, source control, staging
environments and continuous integration into team workflows.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Contact me via sw@seanw.org.

------
flance
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (Timezone - Europe preferred)

I am a freelancer myself, and for a client that needs to expand the team, I am
looking for a developer for part time long term backbone.js / marionette.js
project - a web app and a Cordova mobile app.

Contact me at [http://bit.ly/marionette-gig](http://bit.ly/marionette-gig)

------
zboerner
SEEKING FREELANCER / SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (MST / GMT-0700)

I'm a jack-of-all-trades with experience in dev ops, testing, and requirements
development. I design systems that are extensible, reliable, and modular and
help teams improve their processes to work with their natural working style.

My skills mostly lie in the C/C++/Python categories, though I've worked with
systems administration and redesigned workflows and automated testing systems.

Available 20 hours a week, $50/hour. Contact at Zachary.Boerner+HN@gmail.com

~~~
mvid
If you are not offering a job, please remove SEEKING FREE-LANCER from your
title. It causes noise when browsing the thread.

------
jtreminio
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) - Full-Stack Developer

Github: [https://github.com/jtreminio](https://github.com/jtreminio)

FOSS: [https://puphpet.com](https://puphpet.com) /
[https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet](https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet)

Email: jtreminio@gmail.com

Blog: [https://jtreminio.com](https://jtreminio.com)

Technologies: PHP, Puppet, Vagrant

I'm a full stack web developer with a strong focus on backend PHP work. I have
built everything from small one-off scripts to fully-featured administration
tools for a national cellular provider. My favorite framework is Symfony2, but
I have extensive experience with Zend Framework 1, Kohana and some
CodeIgniter.

I am also the creator and maintainer of a popular FOSS,
[https://puphpet.com](https://puphpet.com), that allows developers to quickly
create a highly-customized VM using Puppet (and Vagrant) that they can modify
and share with other developers to create a fully functioning development,
staging and production environment.

I am available for backend work on existing and greenfield projects. I am also
happy to help you set up your environment, starting with

* Helping you set up a proper versioned repo (if you don't have one)

* Configuring a proper dev environment,

* If you have an existing production environment I can create a highly customized dev configuration that will match prod as closely as possible,

* Installing and configuring a build server (I am familiar with JetBrains' TeamCity and Atallasian's Bamboo, but can also set up Jenkins)

* Setting up your deployment process using the above mentioned build server of your choice

I am comfortable with Ubuntu 12.04/14.04, Debian Wheezy and CentOS 6.x and can
install and configure everything from Apache/Nginx to MariaDB/PostegreSQL, and
much more, all easily configurable via a simple YAML file and provisioned via
Puppet.

Call me, maybe?

------
floating_cloud
SEEKING WORK

Location : UK.

Remote : Yes, and willing to travel.

Technologies : C, EC++, low-level middle-ware and OS services development for
mobile/consumer devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming,
familiarity with C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat)

Email : ajit [dot] kamat [at] live [dot] in

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

If you'd like a free product roadmap, shoot me an email: zach@breue.com

------
ghoul2
Seeking Work - Remote, India.

End to end dev/architect, very experienced. Extensive hardware, software, IoT
experience (FPGAs, devices drivers, Microcontrollers, ARM, TI DSP, TI Da
Vinci/Sitara/Beaglebone, Raspberry Pi, USB peripheral, custom hardware)

Android, Linux. C, Python, Java, Signal Processing Algorithms (Matlab, Octave,
Scilab), Machine Learning.

No RoR, web design.

Please email! I love working on new products and with small teams. Lots of
experience with remote work.

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: Music Tech, iOS, JavaScript

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

\---

I'm a startup developer with experience in mobile (iOS) and full stack
(node.js) applications. I focus mainly on music tech meaning audio, midi, and
new instruments. I've worked as an iOS developer at Occipital, an associate at
Techstars, and technical co-founder on two music tech startups, the last of
which went through Stanford's StartX program.

------
enter
SEEKING WORK

Location: New York, NY

Remote: yes

Skills: Solving impossible problems, optimization (+benchmarking), system
internals (databases, data and code compilers, web server and OS kernels),
software configuration control and build/release management.

Super power: automation (to an unthinkable degree)

Technologies: Lisp, Python, C/C++, SQL, Java, Javascript, HTML/CSS.

Results: 10x+ performance improvement across various metrics.

Email: return.hn@gmail.com

------
mjmsmith
SEEKING WORK

\- NEW YORK / REMOTE PREFERRED \- iOS DEVELOPMENT

Exceptional track record at taking good ideas and turning them into successful
products. Demonstrated talent for working closely with founders and customers
regardless of technical background.

I'm looking for a new iOS design/development project. You need that one person
you can trust to deliver.

Details here: [http://camazotz.com](http://camazotz.com)

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

Indie iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

Example experience recently: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a startup,
building both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as
supplementary tools.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Karachi, Pakistan Remote: Yes

Over 10 years of programming experience in web platform. I can code in PHP,
Python, Ruby, C#. These days I am mainly involved with Laravel based
applications and crawler in Python.

I can also make Chrome extensions.

Profile: [http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Thanks

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. $50/hour available 20 hours per week.
Have worked with both Objective-C and Swift.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in touch at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
colinramsay
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a published front-end developer with plenty of backend chops. I'm
currently looking for React and React Native opportunities.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: hn [at] colinramsay.co.uk

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote, occasional onsite OK.

Experienced C++ engineer specializing in cross-platform software development.
wxWidgets, Qt/QML.

LinkedIn: [http://linkd.in/1INT0ts](http://linkd.in/1INT0ts)

Email: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
ujal
SEEKING WORK -- Cologne, Germany or REMOTE

Developer & Designer -- [http://mygnu.com](http://mygnu.com)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Fullstack clojure/clojurescript

I can write your MVP.

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORD — Remote, Central NJ (Office in Princeton)

My site is [http://juliusparishy.com/](http://juliusparishy.com/) and my email
address is hello@juliusparishy.com

To get straight to the point, I'm an expert iOS developer with skills across
many other platforms too; I've created APIs in Python (Django, Flask) or Ruby
(Rails, Sinatra), I've created web apps and desktop apps, and many mobile
applications.

In the last year, I've built 3 major apps, Charlie App's iOS app [0], the
Daily Burn Apple TV app that was featured by Apple both on the App Store and
in Apple Retail Stores [1], and the On The Regimen Macros Tracking app [2]. In
the past, I worked for Fitocracy and built both of their iOS apps [3].

I've very good at what I do and I can use my experience to propel your project
forward. All you have to do is get in touch to get the ball rolling. I
currently have availability for one new project and I'm excited to work on
something cool.

You can check out my GitHub
([https://github.com/jparishy](https://github.com/jparishy)) and Twitter feed
([https://twitter.com/jparishy](https://twitter.com/jparishy)) to get a feel
for the types of things I work on and the kind of person I am. Descriptions of
my larger projects and some articles I've written about iOS development can be
found on my website. Also check out RunSwift and TestAPNS to see some free dev
tools I've created [4].

Looking forward to hearing from you.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-impress-anyone-
you/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/charlie-impress-anyone-
you/id986891498?mt=8)

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dailyburn-video-
workouts/id4...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dailyburn-video-
workouts/id472322122?mt=8) (Apple TV version, not iOS)

[2] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/on-the-
regimen/id1046300591?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/on-the-
regimen/id1046300591?mt=8)

[3] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-workout-
exercise/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-workout-
exercise/id509253726?mt=8) and [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-
macros-how-much/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-macros-how-
much/id786388273?mt=8)

[4] [http://www.runswiftlang.com](http://www.runswiftlang.com) and
[http://testapns.com](http://testapns.com)

